# Tomato Salad



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

My lunch today. Homegrown tomatoes, seeded and cubed, topped with a splash of olive oil, good balsamic vinegar, fresh cracked pepper and sea salt, and a bit of homegrown basil and oregano. I love summer time


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Homegrown tomatoes are the best, not even in the same ballpark as store bought tomatoes (even the vine ripened ones). I remember having the first one from our garden and just being blown away, it was like a completely different vegetable/fruit. I would make 'meals' of them all the time, in much the same manner as you. Sometimes it is indeed the little things.....:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Only thing that could make that better would be some fresh, real mozzarella.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

That does look very appetizing.


----------



## doubleaction (Mar 23, 2008)

landhoney said:


> vegetable/fruit.


haha still a mystery


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Mark C said:


> My lunch today. Homegrown tomatoes, seeded and cubed, topped with a splash of olive oil, good balsamic vinegar, fresh cracked pepper and sea salt, and a bit of homegrown basil and oregano. I love summer time


food pr0n!!


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful meal and a nice photo.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

i am going to chime in for fruit.

but that does look awesome.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Only thing that could make that better would be some fresh, real mozzarella.


YES!!! :dr


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

This is as good as it gets for any tomato lover...meaning me, mostly.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree, fresh mozzarella would be a great addition. I just didn't feel like driving out to the Italian deli this afternoon. You've talked me into it, I'll go get some tomorrow. Should have another couple tomatoes ready to pick tomorrow too!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent work from garden to plate to camera. Looking good! Tasting good :tu

Here is a quick little number I put together a few times in the past week.

One flour tortilla topped with 2 small corn tortillas laid end to end, then topped with thin slices of pecorino reggiano or some other hard salted cheese—placed on a plate and micro-waved for 2 minutes (mileage may vary), take out of oven and top down the center with one tomato thickly sliced, fold over from both sides (2 folds) and then apply to mouth. The salty cheese compliments the tomato and the corn and all that goodness.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Man, I eat those things til my mouth gets sore. BLT with garden-fresh tomatoes is just unbeatable. And, incidentally, very good for the prostate.


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice!

My tomatoes, while plentiful, are still quite green.


----------

